# Photo wierdness



## ErykaDaemons (May 30, 2009)

After trying to upload an avatar picture, (which it did but doesn't show) I tried to link the image through Photobucket. After copying and pasting it always said "Invalid URL". Moments ago I uploaded the image to the server here and it doesn't show until you click on the image. (I set it as the album cover, but it shows as blank like my avatar.) What gives?


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

The avatar must be small in pixel size, it must be small or else you will never be able to upload it and it will stay bank...

So resize it and it will work...

Mine is 80px × 93px


----------



## ErykaDaemons (May 30, 2009)

Working on the resizing, it completely distorts my image after a certain point

Question, are there different dimension requirements for different photo file types? Its telling me I need 80x80


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> Working on the resizing, it completely distorts my image after a certain point
> 
> Question, are there different dimension requirements for different photo file types? Its telling me I need 80x80



send me the picture PM it to me and i will resize it for you....

You cant use a .GIF if thats what you are trying to do because you must be a contributor on the forum in order to have the ability to use a .GIF avatar...


----------



## ErykaDaemons (May 30, 2009)

Ahhh ok, that's the problem. It only let me download it in GIF or Bitmap. I'll go about it another way then.


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> Ahhh ok, that's the problem. It only let me download it in GIF or Bitmap. I'll go about it another way then.



I recommend a JPEG format for an avatar....


----------



## ErykaDaemons (May 30, 2009)

Yeah I made it Jpeg but its still being an ass-monkey. After a certain size my image goes to all hell. Me thinks I need a different image. Boo.

EDIT:

Problem solved, although an insane amount of cropping was involved. Funny enough, converting to Jpeg made the brightness go down on the image. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## hufschmid (May 30, 2009)

ErykaDaemons said:


> Yeah I made it Jpeg but its still being an ass-monkey. After a certain size my image goes to all hell. Me thinks I need a different image. Boo.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Problem solved, although an insane amount of cropping was involved. Funny enough, converting to Jpeg made the brightness go down on the image. You learn something new everyday.



well of course jpeg is a low quality format...

but you dont have to crop it? you simply resize the picture....


----------

